# How much salmon make it to lansing



## addictivefishing12345 (Sep 18, 2017)

Coho salmon and kings how many actually make it all the way to Lansing?


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

Used to be some and there will still be some, but probably in lesser numbers since the DNR moved the stocking to Lyons. Survival rates were not doing well with Lansing plants from my understanding. We are starting to see better returns lower in the river now due to the move. 

I must say if we don't get some water and cooler temps Lansing may not get much of a run at all this year.


----------



## Benz (Sep 25, 2010)

I've never caught a King in Lansing, but plenty of coho. 5-6 years ago we were catching them through Thanksgiving along with steelhead.


----------



## addictivefishing12345 (Sep 18, 2017)

Really been trying to get salmon this year and particulary in the lansing area as october comes around havent had luck tried weber seen a decent amount then tried portland no fish


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

addictivefishing12345 said:


> Really been trying to get salmon this year and particulary in the lansing area as october comes around havent had luck tried weber seen a decent amount then tried portland no fish


Keep at it. Eventually you will find success. They are around, but not necessarily super bitey right now due to water temps.


----------



## addictivefishing12345 (Sep 18, 2017)

Thanks gonna try this weekend hopefully this cold front will push more fish up the river and make them bite.


----------



## jps (Jan 6, 2005)

If you check the grand downstream from Lansing now and you see water lever and temps, you will understand why this year we are not seeing many coho's yet. But hang in there. They may still show up. And if not, steelhead will.


----------



## addictivefishing12345 (Sep 18, 2017)

From what I've seen and heard most of the fish are below or above Webber. Past there theres few fish and there not running good because of the hot weather and no rain hopefully this will change though because of the cold coming back.


----------



## mikey (May 26, 2005)

Few years ago, some hillbillies plugged up the opening to the ladder in Portland. Fish never made it that year. But they were sure stacked like the Platte weir below the dam.


----------



## addictivefishing12345 (Sep 18, 2017)

Speaking of that when i was out at the Portland Dam and it didn't look like that many fish could get up. I understand that salmon are very strong but that the current in the fish ladder is ripping and the the top of the fish ladder was almost completely clogged with logs and weeds.


----------



## wilsonm (Dec 28, 2010)

The Grand Ladders are checked every week or two during the spring and fall. I can only remember a couple times in the last several years where we thought fish passage was partially blocked. We get calls every year about the ladders being blocked only to go and see that there is the normal amount of logs/vegetation piled up towards the surface. The depth of the water in the ladders at the head is about 8 to 9 feet. Fish pass easily through smaller openings in our viewing chambers at Webber and Berrien. There wouldn't be a case where fish didn't make it to Lansing because the ladder was blocked for the run. Also, not all the coho were moved from Lansing to Lyons. With the conditions on the Grand the this month, the cohos are going to be stressed.


----------



## addictivefishing12345 (Sep 18, 2017)

Thanks and that's good to know that they check the ladders and didn't know the ladders were that deep.


----------



## mikey (May 26, 2005)

wilsonm said:


> The Grand Ladders are checked every week or two during the spring and fall. I can only remember a couple times in the last several years where we thought fish passage was partially blocked. We get calls every year about the ladders being blocked only to go and see that there is the normal amount of logs/vegetation piled up towards the surface. The depth of the water in the ladders at the head is about 8 to 9 feet. Fish pass easily through smaller openings in our viewing chambers at Webber and Berrien. There wouldn't be a case where fish didn't make it to Lansing because the ladder was blocked for the run. Also, not all the coho were moved from Lansing to Lyons. With the conditions on the Grand the this month, the cohos are going to be stressed.


Sorry, I was referring to shopping carts and homemade ******* dams at the exit of the ladder opening... Not natural debris blockage. Actually, kinda neat to see a ton of fish stuck in the ladder that year.


----------

